# Driver Cure Problem?



## Dave L

Hello,
I have a ? adware/browser hijack called Driver Cure that pops up at first boot. Couldn't find this program to be loaded on add/delete programs. Please find HJ log below:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:29:11 AM, on 3/10/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Weather Pulse\weatherpulse.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = 1.0 Transitional//EN" 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?T...=Q405&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop&parm1=seconduser
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AlpGld.Tb6 - {57BE2636-F271-4151-9D4A-40A2663E4FD7} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdetcs.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\4.1.805.4472\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: PNBHO - {FBAAD182-3C7A-4BC4-A5E9-207B8E0F02FD} - C:\Program Files\DeLorme\SendToGPS\PNPluginForIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD08] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBAutoUpdate] "C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster\sbautoupdate.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather Pulse] C:\Program Files\Weather Pulse\weatherpulse.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX580 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIBPA.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S79.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DriverCure] C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic\DriverCure\DriverCure.exe -scan
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Palm Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\register.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: SCRABBLE Complete Registration.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Temp\{0AAE7644-71B8-46FF-92F1-03A0C37867C2}\{B36649A3-D0DD-4706-B042-F5B384529C7A}\ATR1.exe
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HOTSYNCSHORTCUTNAME.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.cmt.com
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (TmProxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe

--
End of file - 12980 bytes


----------



## sjpritch25

Welcome to TSG 

Open Hijackthis, Click Open the Misc tools section Then click the Open Uninstall Manager... button.
The Add/Remove Programs Manager panel should appear.
In this panel click the Save list button.
Save the uninstall_list.txt file to your desktop and copy and paste the contents back in your next reply.


----------



## Dave L

Uninstall list from Hijack

Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Ad-Aware
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9
Age of Empires III
Age of Mythology
APC PowerChute Personal Edition
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 5
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Catalyst Control Center
ATI Display Driver
Barnyard Invasion from HP Media Center (remove only)
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Big Kahuna Reef from HP Media Center (remove only)
Blackhawk Striker 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
Blasterball 2 from HP Media Center (remove only)
Blasterball 2 Holidays from HP Media Center (remove only)
Boggle Supreme from HP Media Center (remove only)
Bonjour
Bookworm Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Bounce Symphony from HP Media Center (remove only)
Caesar 3
Canon Camera Access Library
Canon Camera Support Core Library
Canon G.726 WMP-Decoder
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon PhotoRecord
Canon RAW Image Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 5 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC_DV 6 for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities MyCamera
Canon Utilities MyCamera DC
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch 3.1
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture DC
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility
Canon ZR65 MC WIA Driver
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
CDDRV_Installer
Civil War Generals II Demo
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Crystal Maze from HP Media Center (remove only)
Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP
DeLorme Send To GPS 1.0
DeLorme Topo USA 7.0
Digby's Donuts from HP Media Center (remove only)
Disney Toontown Online
Dungeon Siege 2
Encyclopaedia Britannica 2005 Ultimate Reference Suite DVD
EPSON Print CD
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
EPSON Stylus Photo RX580 Scanner Driver Update
EPSON Stylus Photo RX580 User's Guide
eXplorist Wizard
Fallout 3
FATE Demo from HP Media Center (remove only)
Flip Words from HP Media Center (remove only)
GameShadow
GameSpy Arcade
GemMaster Mystic
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Updater
GSAK 7.5.1.28 (Final)
GTA San Andreas
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Episode One
Half-Life 2: Episode Two
Heroes of Might and Magic® IV
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
HP Boot Optimizer
HP Deskjet Printer Preload
HP DigitalMedia Archive
HP Document Viewer 5.3
HP Game Console and games
HP Image Zone 5.3
HP Image Zone for Media Center PC
HP Imaging Device Functions 5.3
HP Multimedia Keyboard Software
HP Photosmart 330,380,420,470,7800,8000,8200 Series
HP Photosmart Cameras 5.0
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
HP Software Update
HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools 5.3
HP Tunes
Insaniquarium Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
IntelliMover Data Transfer Demo
InterVideo WinDVD Player
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8
Java(TM) 6 Update 12
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Jewel Quest from HP Media Center (remove only)
KhalInstallWrapper
Logitech SetPoint
Mah Jong Quest from HP Media Center (remove only)
MapSend Lite
MapSend Manager
MapSend Topo 3D USA
Maxtor Manager
Maxtor Manager
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft Money 2005
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works
MobileMe Control Panel
Morrowind
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.7)
Mozilla Thunderbird (2.0.0.19)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB925673)
MSXML4 Parser
muvee autoProducer 4.0
muvee autoProducer unPlugged 1.1 - HPD
Nero 7 Essentials
neroxml
Neverwinter Nights Gold Edition
Office 2003 Tour
OpenOffice.org Installer 1.0
Otto
Palm
ParetoLogic DriverCure
PC-Doctor 5 for Windows
Pet Vet 2
Pinnacle Hollywood FX
Plucker 1.6
Polar Bowler from HP Media Center (remove only)
Polar Golfer from HP Media Center (remove only)
Portal
PS2
Puzzle Express from HP Media Center (remove only)
Python 2.2 pywin32 extensions (build 203)
Python 2.2.3
Quicken 2005
QuickTime
Reader Rabbit Thinking Adventures Ages 4-6
RealPlayer
RegCure 1.5.2.7
Ricochet Lost Worlds from HP Media Center (remove only)
Roll
SCRABBLE Blast from HP Media Center (remove only)
Scrabble Complete
SCRABBLE from HP Media Center (remove only)
SCRABBLE Rack Attack from HP Media Center (remove only)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Shrek 2 Ogre Bowler from HP Media Center (remove only)
Sierra Utilities
Slingo Deluxe from HP Media Center (remove only)
Slyder from HP Media Center (remove only)
SmartSound Quicktracks Plugin
Sonic Encoders
Sonic Express Labeler
Sonic MyDVD Plus
Sonic RecordNow Audio
Sonic RecordNow Copy
Sonic RecordNow Data
Sonic Update Manager
SpongeBob Diner Dash
SpywareBlaster 4.1
Steam
Studio 9
Studio 9.4 Patch
Super Granny from HP Media Center (remove only)
Swarm from HP Media Center (remove only)
Team Fortress 2
TES Construction Set
Tomb Raider: Underworld 1.0
Tradewinds from HP Media Center (remove only)
Trend Micro Internet Security
Trend Micro Internet Security
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB953356)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
Updates from HP (remove only)
Weather Pulse 2.10 build 5
Windows Communication Foundation
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix [See KB889858 for more information]
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows Workflow Foundation
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB888316
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB895678
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Service Pack 3
World of Warcraft FREE Trial


----------



## sjpritch25

Go to *Add/Remove Programs* and select the following to be removed
*ParetoLogic DriverCure*

Please *DELETE* the following folder(s) *IF STILL PRESENT*. You can use Windows Explorer to navigate or use Windows Search feature to locate them.

*Folders:*
C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic *<-- this folder*

Run HijackThis, and press "Do a System Scan Only". 
1. When the scan is complete place a check mark next to the following entries:
*
O2 - BHO: AlpGld.Tb6 - {57BE2636-F271-4151-9D4A-40A2663E4FD7} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdetcs.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DriverCure] C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic\DriverCure\DriverCure.exe -scan
*
2. After checking these items CLOSE ALL open windows EXCEPT HijackThis and click "Fix Checked." Then, reboot your computer...


----------



## Dave L

Followed these instructions, then rebooted. It seems to be gone. Here's a copy of the latest HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:34:32 PM, on 3/13/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Weather Pulse\weatherpulse.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = 1.0 Transitional//EN" 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?T...=Q405&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop&parm1=seconduser
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\4.1.805.4472\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: PNBHO - {FBAAD182-3C7A-4BC4-A5E9-207B8E0F02FD} - C:\Program Files\DeLorme\SendToGPS\PNPluginForIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD08] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBAutoUpdate] "C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster\sbautoupdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather Pulse] C:\Program Files\Weather Pulse\weatherpulse.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX580 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIBPA.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S79.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Palm Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\register.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: SCRABBLE Complete Registration.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Local Settings\Temp\{0AAE7644-71B8-46FF-92F1-03A0C37867C2}\{B36649A3-D0DD-4706-B042-F5B384529C7A}\ATR1.exe
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HOTSYNCSHORTCUTNAME.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\9972322\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.cmt.com
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (TmProxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe

--
End of file - 12646 bytes


----------



## sjpritch25

How is everything running???


----------



## Dave L

I think I'm in good shape. I'm gonna go ahead and mark as solved. Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## sjpritch25

Your Welcome


----------

